
AI Creates Fake Obama - aaronyy
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/robotics/artificial-intelligence/ai-creates-fake-obama
======
smt88
The fake video looks totally wrong to me. It looks like the audio is out of
sync with the video. It's amazing technology, but it doesn't seem likely to
totally fool anyone yet.

